# Dishwasher Disconnect...?



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Where in the NEC does it say you need a disconnect for the dishwasher?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

422.30.....


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> 422.30.....


You probably knew that off the top of your head I bet. Also look at 422.31a/b and 422.32 and the exception.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Do you know when that code got pot in the NEC?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Do you know when that code got pot in the NEC?


Few cycles ago. Maybe 2002. It's a stupid code if you ask me. To comply, I install a single receptacle in the base cabinet beneath the sink, or you can add one of those breaker locks.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Ive had some inspectors let me go on that if the dishwasher had an on / off switch.
If not- outlet under the sink.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

ralph said:


> Ive had some inspectors let me go on that if the dishwasher had an on / off switch.
> If not- outlet under the sink.


 They did not know what they were looking at from the sounds of it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I always slapped a single outlet and cord on the unit but an inspector told me You cant install a cord on a dishwasher unless it is listed as an accessory for that particular unit in the instruction manual


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

Years ago in Arizona, we would wire one circuit for both the garbage disposal and the dishwasher. We would put it on a 3-way switch so that in the down position it would power the DW and in the up position it would power the GD. This doesn't fly in Wa state. I just put a locking device on the breaker. If you put a plug under the sink, you have to buy an extra box,plug, and pigtail.


----------



## Ohmbre (Oct 8, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I always slapped a single outlet and cord on the unit but an inspector told me You cant install a cord on a dishwasher unless it is listed as an accessory for that particular unit in the instruction manual


I agree. If it comes with a cord and plug attached from the manufacturer it's fine to use an outlet. If there is a knockout then there should be a disconnect switch installed


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I always slapped a single outlet and cord on the unit but an inspector told me You cant install a cord on a dishwasher unless it is listed as an accessory for that particular unit in the instruction manual


That sounds like one scatterbrained inspector. So the wirenuts used to terminate the feed wires can't be used cause they're not listed as an accessory.

Bummer. Now we can't wire dishwashers without getting UL out to recertify our connections.


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

sparks134 said:


> Do you know when that code got pot in the NEC?


 Does the NEC have a pot code? This would be helpful for my last helper...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Does the NEC have a pot code?


See section 420.


As long as I've been around, the typical installation method is a dedicated 20A circuit for the DW/disp and a 1/2 switched recep under the sink. Install appliance pigtails on the appliances (hopefully befote they are installed) and plug em in.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

JayH said:


> That sounds like one scatterbrained inspector. So the wirenuts used to terminate the feed wires can't be used cause they're not listed as an accessory.
> 
> Bummer. Now we can't wire dishwashers without getting UL out to recertify our connections.


 Bob can you help me out on this...?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hiamp said:


> Years ago in Arizona, we would wire one circuit for both the garbage disposal and the dishwasher. We would put it on a 3-way switch so that in the down position it would power the DW and in the up position it would power the GD.


I don't think this was legal because you would not be able to comply with 422.35. 


> 422.35 Switch and Circuit Breaker to Be Indicating.
> Switches and circuit breakers used as disconnecting means shall be of the indicating type.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JayH said:


> That sounds like one scatterbrained inspector. So the wirenuts used to terminate the feed wires can't be used cause they're not listed as an accessory.
> 
> Bummer. Now we can't wire dishwashers without getting UL out to recertify our connections.


If you read the instructions for a dishwasher, I believe it states that the cord must be listed for the appliance. A piece of SJ with a cord cap would not be code compliant. Sucks- yes- but that's what we put up with all the time.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Is NMB listed for a dishwasher?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

stars13bars2 said:


> Is NMB listed for a dishwasher?


It does not have to be.


But as Dennis has noted, as stupid as it is you can only add a cord to a DW if the cord comes from the DWs manufacturer and is a listed accessory for that model DW.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

hiamp said:


> Does the NEC have a pot code? This would be helpful for my last helper...


Is that why your company is called "hi(gh) amp electric"? :whistling2:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If you read the instructions for a dishwasher, I believe it states that the cord must be listed for the appliance. A piece of SJ with a cord cap would not be code compliant. Sucks- yes- but that's what we put up with all the time.


Well I've been taught something new today. I'll plead ignorance cause the only DW's I've hooked up outside of commercial kitchens were in my own homes. And I used the HD DW cords so, whew, I'm compliant and that inspector won't track me down.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I buy and install listed cords and have never had a problem.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

From the UL 'white book'



> *DISHWASHERS, HOUSEHOLD (DMIY)
> USE AND INSTALLATION*
> 
> 
> ...


Take it for what it is worth, an inspector could fail you for using a GE cord on a Maytag DW.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I buy and install listed cords and have never had a problem.


I do too, but the cords I put on garbage disposals and dishwashers say "replacement power tool cord" on the UL tag. :whistling2:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I do too, but the cords I put on garbage disposals and dishwashers say "replacement power tool cord" on the UL tag. :whistling2:


Yeah ........ and look what happened when you plugged it in ..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

_



Years ago in Arizona, we would wire one circuit for both the garbage disposal and the dishwasher. We would put it on a 3-way switch so that in the down position it would power the DW and in the up position it would power the GD.

Click to expand...

__I'm not sure why you would do that. Standard practice here allows both appliances on one circuit and they can be run at the same time._




> I do too, but the cords I put on garbage disposals and dishwashers say "replacement power tool cord" on the UL tag. :whistling2:


Quit bragging!!


Sincerely, Bob


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Quit bragging!!
> 
> 
> Sincerely, Bob


:thumbsup:


Yet Marc did not start a entire thread just to post a picture of his violation snf than go one to try to justify it. :laughing::jester:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

So...as long as I don't start threads you will be OK with my posts?

I'll keep that in mind.:thumbsup:




> ....snf than go one....


Is it cocktail hour there already?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

220/221 said:


> So...as long as I don't start threads you will be OK with my posts?
> 
> I'll keep that in mind.:thumbsup:


I had no idea it was your time of the month, I will mark it in my calender. :smartass: 

You don't really care what I think and I don't expect you too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow.

Tell me that was meant to be humorous.


A couple things you don't know about me. 

1. I really do care what most people think of me.

2. I have a great sense of humor. I'll be the butt of any kind of joke you want to make.

I assume most everything said in here to be lighthearted but If you want to call me a bitch, I'll play. I don't really fight fair though so it's best not to fukk with me.


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

220/221 said:


> _I'm not sure why you would do that. Standard practice here allows both appliances on one circuit and they can be run at the same time._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was an apprentice and was told to do it that way. In Wa. state we are required to run seperate circuits


----------

